# Seattle area - 1 poor kitty



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi folks:
Yesterday at the Petsmart on 130th and Aurora we visited a one eyed cat. The poor girl was soooo sweet. It looked like she just lost her eye because you could see where her stitches came out there were tiny scabs. She is 10 years old, also. Unfortunately we can not take her in. If we did she would have to stay in the basement and this poor girl deserves better than that. It was really tough leaving her, though. 

We pet her and chatted with her and she was right up against the door of her cage (which was locked). We went and bought something and walked past the cages again and she was already curled up on her little towel in the corner. So sad. I imagine the trauma of losing that eye must be horrible along with ending up in some cage at 10 years old! Unfortunately our new kitty we have had for only two weeks does not get along with other cats according to the shelter we adopted her from. 

So if anyone in or near Seattle can take in a very sweet, super needy 10 year old one-eyed kitty please do. Take care, chuck


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

If I was in Seattle she would be MINE!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's a funny thing with cats... Percy had roomies 3 times in his life. The 1st,a giant male,he DIDN'T like; it was war from the door,man. Then when I brought home a gray kitten who would eventually be named Dolly (I called her Mimz) he took the role of a big brother,he positively adored her! The 3rd, a tabby named Toby,he gave his space. 

Angel may or may not take to a newcomer-to THIS newcomer. 

Hope I've helped!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just an update - she was adopted! :smile:


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

YAY! Good news!!! <3


----------

